# ****  Fathers Day give away  ****The "WINNER"is



## sharpeblades (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be giving this Damascus drop point with dyed camel bone handles away for fathers day >The 19th i believe 8:00 that nite< It will come with a premium hand tooled sheath done in a basket weave pattern ** Just post your name and why you would like to have it for fathers day**

  The "WINNER" is*** carver***  Congratulations and Happy fathers Day----  PM me your info and i will get it to you


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Who wouldn't want a Raleigh Tabor custom knife for father's day?   Throw my name in the hat please RT!   Thanks...very generous of you!


----------



## Chief31794 (Jun 6, 2011)

Put Ken Harper in for it.  The reason, for my brother he collects knives and the best one he has in his collection doesn't even come close to anything like this, he keeps looking at Damascus Steel knives but he's never been able to afford one.  I was thinking of buying him one but that might insult him, however, giving him one I won would be another story altogether.

What a great gesture Raliegh.

Ken


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 6, 2011)

Raleigh, please put my name on the list of admirers who would love to have that knife.  My wife has decorated the entire house in green.  I need something that flows with her color choices.  Besides, that is a beautiful knife.


----------



## aligator (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a piece of beautiful art.  Thank you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Would love to have that beautiful piece to be able to use and pass down to one of my boys one day.  Awesome piece of work as usual!  

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## cornpile (Jun 6, 2011)

I might need it.Im raising five girls and may need it to carve my way out the side of the house.Please put my name in the hat, for a chance at that beauty.Thanks


----------



## Shug (Jun 6, 2011)

Please enter me, I've raised two fine sons that are in the military and won't be home for fathers day


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 6, 2011)

guess you can add my name in there  RT.  I think it would remind me of what Fathers day is all about.  We as fathers are supposed to be giving creatures and you are demonstrating that.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2011)

Put my name in the hat as well because I plan on taking down Nic with it. 

(Actually I'd like to give it to my father as a present for all that he did for me)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

Already got one close to that, so I won't enter the race to lift Nic's scalp with a new blade, but it is a very admirable thing you are doing Raleigh. Someone is gonna be very proud to own that one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Count me in please...I would love to give that to my dad...He showed me the way in the outdoors and that has became a burning passion of mine...It would be a nice way to say "Thank you"


----------



## one hogman (Jun 6, 2011)

Raleigh, please put my name in, As I have raised two fine Children and Have a new Grandbaby to cherish, I need another RT knife to cherish . Thanks Wayne M.


----------



## scottypp (Jun 6, 2011)

First off, thank you for your generous offer to give such a beauty away. It’s a gift in the truest since- no one has earned it, no one deserves it. Please enter my name- anyone would love to own such a piece.


----------



## marknga (Jun 6, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat. It would be a great present to give my best friend; my Dad.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to be able to give that beauty to my dad for fathers day. Please put me in the running.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 6, 2011)

Please add me sir.  I just can't get enough knives!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love to be able to give that beauty to my son for father's day since he has blessed me with 3 grand boys. Please put me in the running.


----------



## Carp (Jun 6, 2011)

Put my name in the hat please. I would give it to my daughter and hunting partner,, Abigail for her 16th birthday along with the lifetime hunting license she is getting already. Her favorite color is green as is mine.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 6, 2011)

If given to me, I will keep it until the little girl in my avatar is a teenager. 

At that point I will use it to put the fear of God in all young men who decide they would like to talk to her.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat. It would make a great gift for my son.

That knife will be around when I'm not. Building good memories best job in the world.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, put me in the hat Raleigh, already have two of your knives an they are the best I have.  I have two sons, but , I would keep that beautiful knife for ME!!!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 6, 2011)

Please add GEORGIA_HOME to your list.

I've heed admiring your work for a while and would considering owning such a quality blade an honor. It would also be good to pass along go my son some day.

Thanks!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please enter me.  I am a step father!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Please add my name as well! That is a true thing of beauty!


----------



## georgiabound (Jun 6, 2011)

That is indeed a work of art! Can't say I've seen a better looking knife. Please enter myself for the drawing. If won by me, it will be a keepsake passed to one of my grandsons when I'm no longer in the need of it!



BTW, my name is Robbie.


----------



## dmedd (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful knife and a wonderful gesture RT. Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice knife RT and I would love a chance at winning it....Happy Fathers Day to you also!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful knife Mr. T. Throw me in the hat if you would.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 6, 2011)

I would appreciate being considered. Having made hundreds of stone knives, I have a strong appreciation for quality craftsmanship. The Damascus steel will match the barrels of my Grandfathers side by side I inherited and green is my favorite color!


----------



## crokseti (Jun 6, 2011)

Fine piece. I would use it as I used to use a damascus drop point that I gave to my father-in-law before he became an XFIL. It held a good edge. Please add me in.


----------



## Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

Roger Farmer because I've had you make knives for all 3 of my kids but have yet to purchase one of your knives for myself..


----------



## Hut2 (Jun 6, 2011)

please add me ,I'd love to give my son a beautiful knife like that


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jun 6, 2011)

please add me to the list...great looking knife...happy fathers dad to all the dads...come november, my little girl is gonna bless me with the pitter patter of tiny little feet...lol shes getting married to a 6'4" 275# gentle giant.  course i guess those size 15s are gonna make a lot of noise. lol


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

Please add my name to the list. I'd like to be able to give it to my dad.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 7, 2011)

Very thoughtful of you sir. Please add my name to the pot. I just had a grandson born on June 4th and would be honered to pass it on to him when the time comes.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 7, 2011)

I want that! Beautiful knife, Raleigh.

I'm a Dad, so I should win!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add me to the list. I'd love to give it to my dad for father's day! He's done so much for me over the years and continues to give, give, give with our 2 sons! I'm not able to get him anything that nice but would like to make it a special father's day from his two grandsons! Thanks for what you're doing! Beautiful knife!!!


----------



## CORNFED500 (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add me, I would love to present to my father, with out him there is no telling where i would be he basically forced me to continue with school kicking and screaming and has alway supported me in my interest, he never cared about hunting but he would sit out there cause he knew i did, alway carried me fishing and my sister and that has cost me alot of money over the years cause i have a true passion for fishing now i take him,  he has been a good friend to me


----------



## nevamiss270 (Jun 7, 2011)

Throw my name in there.  My father had a knife made for me 2 years ago and Id love to be able to give one back to him.  I know he'd love to tote something I gave him around during deer season since I will still be overseas and missing another season     Love the green bone handle on this one!


----------



## bhaynes (Jun 7, 2011)

Please include Barry Haynes in the drawing. Mr. Tabor, that is a beautiful knife. Would love to pass it on to my grandson one day.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 7, 2011)

That Sir is a work of Art!! I am a father and Grandfather.  As Fathers should, I have passed down to my Son and Grandson..Would like to have one Creation that is not mass produced.  You are talented, I would love to be added to your fine list..


----------



## F14Gunner (Jun 7, 2011)

Gary Rollins, lost my Dad on May 13th 2011 after a long battle with cancer, 81 years old. Dad's love of knifes and my collection that he provided a few for, would be an approiate place to display this item. 
Thanks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add my name to the list.

I'd love to have a Tabor knife....and can't think of a finer knife to someday pass down to my son.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 7, 2011)

Jason Douglas
My son and I are both knife nuts... I was explaining to him the other day that every knife, gun, man toy I own will one day become his. He is welcome to use them, but also help me preserve them so that one day perhaps he will have his own son to share with. The creation of a legacy of sorts. It was really cool to see his mind boggle at the thought of what I was saying. Good moment for us both.

Thanks for the time you put into this knife and the others you have given away so selflessly!


----------



## Tomturkey (Jun 7, 2011)

*Tabor Knife Give Away*

Great Looking Knife.  I would love to be the winner. My dad has always wanted a customer knife and never did get one.  He is now 76 years old.  Would be a great gift for him.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jun 7, 2011)

Raleigh I would love to have a knife of yours. The more I read here I don't think I am as worthy as some of these guys. I am indeed a blessed man but I have never had such a beautiful knife.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll take it.. thanks  in advance


----------



## Sic 'Em (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, what a great Father's Day gift that would be!  That's the kind that you want to keep and pass on to your son or grandson as his Father's Day gift some day.  Please put Michael on the list!


----------



## sothunfried (Jun 7, 2011)

if ya would please put my name in the hat bobby allen never had a custom knife and that is a beauty.
thanks!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat


----------



## creekbender (Jun 7, 2011)

Please put my name down , i would love to have one of your knives that one day i could pass down to my boy . Thanks


----------



## marlin (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add me to list. It would be a great gift to pass on to my son-in-law then on to my new grandson. 
Thanks for your generous gifts.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Jun 7, 2011)

Please put me in.  I would love to have a knife like that to pass on to my son.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 7, 2011)

Why me? Because green is my favorite color and that's the prettiest knife I've ever seen!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 7, 2011)

I got 2 younguns and would be proud to have that piece of art as my own. Wonderful gesture, and please add my name to the hat. Thank ye!!


----------



## Thor827 (Jun 7, 2011)

The generosity here never ceases to amaze me.

Please put my name in the hat. 
This has been a special year for me and my dad. He had to have his second kidney transplant in March. I was lucky enough to be a match, so I was able to donate one of mine to him. Everything went well and we are both doing great!
It would be awesome to be able to give him a special gift to commemorate the surgery aside from the scars!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Raleigh, after readin` the really noble reasons many of our members have given, I have withdrawn my name from the contest. Maybe it it will give one of them a better chance to win this beauty of a knife, and they surely deserve it for those very reasons. I have several of your blades anyway, and will own more in the future.

A good thing you are doin` here, and Happy Fathers Day to yourself as well. 

Good luck to all of you participants!!


----------



## John (Jun 7, 2011)

*Put my name in.*

My wife and I have four children, 3 daughters that we adopted through a state agency, a fourth, a son, that was a blessing we thought we'd never have.  I have three knives I carry regularly. The first is a three blade Old Timer my wife gave me as a first Father's Day gift. The second is a serrated blade Kershaw my father gave me for a wedding gift. The third is a case knife I picked up out of my wife's grandfather's barn about a month after he passed. He was the closest thing to a grandfather I remember having and cherish that knife like he was of blood relation. All that being said, this beautifully crafted knife would make a 4th dear to me knife that could hopefully be passed to one of my 4 children. Thanks for the oppurtunity.
John Beverly


----------



## beretta (Jun 7, 2011)

Put my name in too please!!! I would love to give it to my Dad.
He is the reason I LOVE the outdoors! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Put me in. Beautiful knife I could give my Dad for all he has given to me.


----------



## Papa Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

I love damascus blades and can't win if i don't enter. 
Thank you for your generousity! 

Papa Steve


----------



## turkey foot (Jun 7, 2011)

I love art,  some people make knives and some create art, you Sir create art and I would love to have a little of your art.


----------



## gmoored88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Id sho-nuff like to give her a new home..put my name in the hat as well..


----------



## pappabuck (Jun 7, 2011)

beautiful knife put me in . my son collects knif es would love it


----------



## golffreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Count me in please. Thanks!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 7, 2011)

Add me to the list because my brothers all have hand made Damascus drop point knives (one of which may be yours) and they 'sport' them at deer camp


----------



## javery (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful knife!Hopefully one of my girls will kill their first deer this year,that would be just right to do the cleaning.Please put my name in!


----------



## Retired in Dahlonega (Jun 7, 2011)

*Wow!  Nice gesture*

Please put my name in the hat for that unique knife.  I am now trying to fully retire and have a camo wearing 6 year old grandson who would treasure it as a hand-me-down after I use it for the rest of my life.  Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Chestnut (Jun 7, 2011)

*knife*

Please put my name into the pot / hat   
 thanks


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add me, my dad would get alot of use out of it. Thanks for a chance.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Add me to the list please.Like to pass it down to my four year old daughter


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 7, 2011)

It has been said multiple times already but I will say it once more, that is a beautiful knife! This is my first year as a Father. I would love to be able to pass it down to my kid. Please put my name in. Thanks


----------



## spaceman (Jun 7, 2011)

*knife*

I want in. I could never afford such a beautiful knife.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Mr. Tabor please add me to the list. Having something that great and personal would certainly make my day. Each hand made is a Masterpiece in it's own right. You,sir, are a Master!


----------



## steve campbell (Jun 7, 2011)

Please put my name in hat.  I would love to give that to my son to give to his son.  He would love it. Happy Fathers Day to you Raliegh.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Please add me if you would.I would love to give my dad such a great gift being he has done so much for me an has had a big influence in making me the man i am today.Awesome gesture on your part.


----------



## GMORE (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful Knife!  Please add me to list!  Got one Tabor knife and two sons.  Love to have one more to prevent future unrest


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Please add me in also, What craftsmanship and skill in that beautiful knife. If I should win I will give it to my son-in-law who recently got back from serving in Afghanistan.
Thanks,


----------



## jbrooker (Jun 8, 2011)

Add me jbrooker

Thanks


----------



## jww (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to have it because my son has claimed to my other Tabor blade!  Beautiful knife Mr. RT and thank you.  Good luck to all the fathers out there!


----------



## pnome (Jun 8, 2011)

My name is Joe and I want that knife.

I've always wanted a Damascus steel knife.  And I've always admired your work.  Just don't have the discretionary budget to afford such a fine creation and not get in trouble with the wife.


----------



## shotgun (Jun 8, 2011)

Because it is a beautiful piece of art made by a master
knife maker in my opinion.


----------



## EON (Jun 8, 2011)

Add my name because I've always wanted one of your knives.


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 8, 2011)

Add me please,to go with the others.Thank you.


----------



## biker13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Please add my name and the reason I would like it would be to clean my deer with it,pass it down to my sons for them to clean a deer with it and live long enough to see my 3 grandsons clean their deer with it.Thanks for the opprotunity


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Put my name in please.  I have only owned one custom knife and it was from Nick, still holds a special spot on the mantle.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would be honored to be put in the drawing.  That knife looks awsome and would be the perfect gift to be handed down from father to son and on down the line.  I know I have a few things left that belonged to my dad that I lost to leukemia when I was 15 years old and those things are priceless.  Thanks for the chance and Happy early Fathers Day.  Eric


----------



## jman9977 (Jun 8, 2011)

Put my name in the hat to please. If i won it would be the first custom knife for me. And would be one fine start to a collection. 

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## clumbsum (Jun 8, 2011)

knife looks even better in person , enter me maybe i will be alucky dad,even though i consider myself quite lucky , great looking knife but with your skills this is not suprising


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 8, 2011)

My name as well please I aint got one like it so I sure enough want it.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 9, 2011)

bearpugh, cuz its gorgeous


----------



## lakelbr (Jun 9, 2011)

Very kind gesture on your part.  Please include my name in the hat.


----------



## Andy K (Jun 9, 2011)

Raliegh, Thanks for the offer. This is a very nice thing to do. Happy fathers day (early) to all the dads out there.

If you would, enter me into the drawing as well. I would actually give it to my son. I haven't found the perfect knife to give him as his first quality knife.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful knife!  I would love to win that and give to my father for FD.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Jun 9, 2011)

*dad*

My dad is a survivor of cancer and his best friend will probably pass away this weekend with the same kind of cancer my dad has. I would like to give it to my dad as a reminder of his friend.


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 9, 2011)

Please add me to the list. Thank you


----------



## JBird227 (Jun 9, 2011)

Knife looks great, can you put my name in please?


----------



## pnome (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 9, 2011)

Please put Jeff Hampton in the hat.
I would love to present that knife to my dad!
Thanks RT; you are a scholar and a gentleman!


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 9, 2011)

To own that knife would be nice. Three time father,one time grandfather.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jun 9, 2011)

Add me to the list please. Why because a man can never have enough knives.

Thanks,

Ben.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome knife Mr.tabor. I bought a matching set for me and my son from you about a year ago and would LOVE to give this to my brother for father's day. He had children a lot later in life than me and has sacrificed so much for them. He works as a registered nurse at Augusta's VA hospital, and even though he could go somewhere else to make more money he really enjoys helping out our veterans (which includes our father).

He is an awesome Christian person, brother, and father and will probably never even think about purchasing something like this for himself...I'd love to be able to give it to him. Maybe he can pass it down to his son someday!

Awesome gesture!!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## germag (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful knife, RT! What a generous gesture. Please put my name in the hat.

Thanks!


----------



## MAC2 (Jun 9, 2011)

My dad became a cancer survivor this past year. Trying to make this father's day extra special for him. Among other things that I'm planning, this knife would be the perfect gift. Count me in and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jun 9, 2011)

id like to have that to give my dad, thanks


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 9, 2011)

Please put Clayton Santiago in the hat. This is my first Father's Day....father to a beautiful 10 week old baby girl. An heirloom piece like that would be a wonderful thing to pass down one day.


----------



## carver (Jun 11, 2011)

Fine looking knife as usual Raleigh,love to add it to my others.Thanks.Jerry


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys thanks for all the nice comments on my knife ,Ime going to draw the winner this wed. the  15th so i can get it to the winner before fathers day,  Happy fathers day to every one


----------



## bracefxr (Jun 12, 2011)

please add me- I would love to give that to my husband for Father's Day !!


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful knife, I can see your passion and expertize you have put into this one of a kind keepsake. and it would be something nice to pass down through the generations.    It would be an Honer to have a chance at winning this knife.


----------



## tiger1996 (Jun 12, 2011)

Add me,but I have no good reason.I am a father,but I just like the Knife!!! Does being honest count???lol


----------



## tcward (Jun 12, 2011)

Sharpeblades you have a remarkable talent. Your work not only looks good, but looks of quality as well. Enter me if you will. I would love to present this to my Dad as a small token of what he means and has meant to me. No one could ever replace what he has given to me and there could NEVER be a dollar figure placed on it! Thanks also to you for this kind gesture! You have a blessed Fathers' Day and if you are a father reading this, I hope you do to!


----------



## Winchester375 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful knife. Anyone of us would be so lucky as to have it. Please put my name into the drawing. I am trying to become a father and need a little extra luck as we have been having a tough time.


----------



## Bram (Jun 12, 2011)

Add me to the drawing..thanks


----------



## rider1009 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please add my name to the drawing. It is a very generous giveaway. Thanks


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat. I just had a new addition on 9/30/10, and it would be a great knife to one day pass down to him. Thx-


----------



## Hawk9807 (Jun 12, 2011)

RT you are a very generous individual and extremely talented craftsman.  My daughter just saw the picture of your knife and asked me "Do you want that for Fathers Day daddy?"  I of course said that would be perfect to her.  Her response was "Then I will get it for you because you are the best daddy I could ever have."  She knows how to melt her daddys heart.


----------



## DCM161 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd give it to my dad.  Throw my name in the hat. Thanks


----------



## fatboy84 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please count me in


----------



## born2hunt99 (Jun 12, 2011)

Add Jason Holden to your list. What nice thing to do. Thank you for this opportunity and let me say I have 5 younguns that are the best. That love the outdoors and would love to pass this on to my hunting buddy (son) one day. Thanks


----------



## ccookou812 (Jun 13, 2011)

You can add my name to the list as well. I would like it to pass down to my son in a couple of years and to skin out his first deer this coming deer season


----------



## trial&error (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd be tickled green for such a beauty, please put my name in the hat.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Who wouldn't want a knife like that?  Please add me to the list.....


----------



## bntgator (Jun 15, 2011)

Please enter my name, a very nice work of art.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp (Jun 15, 2011)

Please put me on the list.  My dad deserves it!


----------



## Jim P (Jun 15, 2011)

That is a beauty for sure, please put my name in the hat


----------



## trial&error (Jun 15, 2011)

congrats carver hope you enjoy it and actually use it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats Carver, you're gonna love that knife..


----------



## carver (Jun 15, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> I will be giving this Damascus drop point with dyed camel bone handles away for fathers day >The 19th i believe 8:00 that nite< It will come with a premium hand tooled sheath done in a basket weave pattern ** Just post your name and why you would like to have it for fathers day**
> 
> The "WINNER" is*** carver***  Congratulations and Happy fathers Day----  PM me your info and i will get it to you



Raleigh,I'm without words.I want to thank you for your kindness,Its a beautiful knife.I hope you also have a happy fathers day.Jerry                        Pm sent


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Jerry - congratulations on a fine addition!  Happy Dad's day to you, Raleigh and all the dad's on Woody's!


----------



## carver (Jun 15, 2011)

And a happy fathers day to you Dennis,Raleigh,and all the dads on the forums.Jerry


----------



## dmedd (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations Carver! Thanks for the opportunity Raleigh.


----------



## pnome (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats Carver!  My envy is as green as the handle.


----------



## pighunter (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr. Tabor, I received one of your knives a couple weeks ago while I was on vacation in Ga. and it is a work of art, so please add my name to your list.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats Carver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

